# First-Time Cabinet Build



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey All,

I'm a first-time homeowner, and the house I'm in has cabinets in good condition on either side of the range. What it does not have is a smaller cabinet above the range that can house a microwave, flush with the other cabinets. Please see the attached pictures.

The cabinets are from Home Depot and the style/color is available at Home Depot too. They quoted me in the mid $400s for the small cabinet, which I thought was ridiculous.

I've built plenty of boxes and other projects but I haven't done a cabinet. What do you think the success chances are of me building my own cabinet to spec and then just buying the matching doors from Home Depot? 

Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

is there a cabinet there now?
if there is maybe you can cut it down to the height you need for the MW, 
if not it isn't that hard to build one


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

on fire, if you can figure out the tech requirements to draw that pic, building a cabinet will be a breeze (if you have some tools). many people will help here.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Building it will be a piece of cake...matching the finish may take some work. Keep some scraps of your wood for testing.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

There is not a cabinet there now. The part I was worried about the most is matching the frame of the cabinet to the cabinets already there. I guess I'd have to play around with multiple types of stains and topcoats. 

I'm also curious if I will be able to simply buy the doors from Home Depot or another vendor. I have to look when I get home to see how the hinges were installed too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You already have samples of what to make on either side. It's the width and height that matters. If it has a face frame, just duplicate the size. It makes for an easier microwave installation if the bottom of the cabinet is flat, with no face frame protruding down past the bottom. Before you plan the height, pick out the microwave, and look at the dimensions and mounting instructions.










 







.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay so from what I've gathered through you guys and online research, the cabinets shouldn't have a face panel protruding past the actual frame so that a microwave can be easily mounted.

I'm also reading that I should buy the microwave first, use the specs and the installation instructions citing the amount of inches the exhaust ports should be from the range surface and see if it meets city building code, and then design the cabinets from there. 

Everything look good here?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Okay so from what I've gathered through you guys and online research, the cabinets shouldn't have a face panel protruding past the actual frame so that a microwave can be easily mounted.
> 
> I'm also reading that I should buy the microwave first, use the specs and the installation instructions citing the amount of inches the exhaust ports should be from the range surface and see if it meets city building code, and then design the cabinets from there.
> 
> Everything look good here?


In a word...yep.









 







.


----------

